# EI Dosing Sanity Check



## frogbog (28 Jan 2021)

Hi All,

Been lurking the forums for a while, but had a question around EI dosing and was wondering if someone could sanity check my approach.
Tank is 172L with monte carlo carpet and s. repens carpet covering 90% of the bottom, with a small area of dwarf hairgrass.
I've just flooded after doing a dry start so I have really well established root systems.
Running injected Co2 sitting at ~42ppm according to KH/PH calcs, but im reducing this to 30ppm.

I put together the below chart based off of what i've purchased for dry ferts and what is spat out of rotala butterfly + a lot of online reading.
Couple of questions:

Are my PPM targets reasonable? I used pretty much the upper limit as a starting point with the aim to reduce over time
From my (rotala butterfly's) calculations, dosing to hit No3, Po4, and Mg target PPMs leaves me with only 46% of the required K is this right?
Should I up my KNO3 dose to hit a No3 of 30ppm and get closer to the 30ppm K? (from calculations this should get me to ~67% of target)

I cant find many target ppms for trace minerals / micros with the exception of Fe do my below numbers look okay?
Thankyou in advance for any assistance here, first time using dry ferts!


target ppmPPMDoseDaily Dose*KNO3**100.00%*5.611.87No32020K3012.61*KH2PO4**46.13%*0.940.31K301.23Po433*MGSO4**100%*10.003.33Mg106Mg (From Water)4*EDTA Fe**100%*0.660.22Fe0.70.5Fe (From Water)0.005*AG Trace Mix*0.460.15Fe0.70.2Fe (From Water)0.005Mn0.1Zn0.02B0.02Mo0.01Cu0.01

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## papa_c (28 Jan 2021)

To increase K without upping NO3 I use K2SO4, look for Potash in eBAY


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jan 2021)

Hi all,
Welcome, I'm not a CO2 (or EI user), but I'll have a go at the question.


frogbog said:


> Running injected Co2 sitting at ~42ppm according to KH/PH calcs


Do you have a drop checker? You can't really use the dKH/pH chart to give you a CO2 value. It works <"in the drop checker">, but not really otherwise.


papa_c said:


> To increase K without upping NO3 I use K2SO4, look for Potash in eBAY


Yes or potassium chloride (KCl) etc.  or swap the KH2PO4 for K2HPO4 etc.

My guess is that you have more nutrients present than your plants will need already, but I'll leave the nutrient question for an EI user. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## frogbog (28 Jan 2021)

Thanks guys, 


dw1305 said:


> Do you have a drop checker? You can't really use the dKH/pH chart to give you a CO2 value. It works <"in the drop checker">, but not really otherwise.


Yeah I do, using this chart, im sitting around 5.5 dkH and colour is between the 6.4/6.5 on the chart which lines up with my PH from test kit.




Yeah I think you're probably right Darrel, I think my game plan is to start out like this and if i notice deficiency then i can adjust to K2HPO4 or sub some Potash thanks papa_c!


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


frogbog said:


> im sitting around 5.5 dkH and colour is between the 6.4/6.5 on the chart


So do you have 4dKH fluid in the drop checker?

cheers Darrel


----------

